
Basic 2D Rasterization - phoboslab
https://magcius.github.io/xplain/article/rast1.html
======
brudgers
Root of the series of articles,
[https://magcius.github.io/xplain/article/](https://magcius.github.io/xplain/article/)

------
eriknstr
Very interesting article. Well written and it answers several questions that
I've had but which I hadn't previously gotten around to investigate. Looking
forward to the next article in the series.

